# Nikon S2



## enezdez (Apr 1, 2020)

Hello All,

 I just picked one up, a brand new unused in the original box with all the required nomenclature.

The Nikon S2 is still incoming due to the virus or else I would have it already...

Anybody has any experience with an S2, if so can you please share your thoughts...

Thank you in advance for your prompt replies.


Cheers,

Enezdez


----------



## webestang64 (Apr 2, 2020)

Nice piece. Have never owned one.

Some info........
Nikon S2 Rangefinder - NikonWeb.com


----------



## enezdez (Apr 2, 2020)

webestang64 said:


> Nice piece. Have never owned one.
> 
> Some info........
> Nikon S2 Rangefinder - NikonWeb.com




@webestang64 Thank you very much, I was aware of some of the information but not all...great stuff!

FYI Funny enough you are from St. Louis, I also collect vintage fans Emerson, GE etc...& spin vinyl...

Stay Well - Best Regards,

Enezdez


----------



## Derrel (Apr 2, 2020)

In one of my photography classes in college a young woman had her father's old S2 this was in 1981 or 82 oh, and it was such a gorgeous camera.


----------



## enezdez (Apr 2, 2020)

Derrel said:


> In one of my photography classes in college a young woman had her father's old S2 this was in 1981 or 82 oh, and it was such a gorgeous camera.



@Derrel Agreed, cannot wait to get my hands on it.....

Stay Well - Best Regards,

Enezdez


----------



## Derrel (Apr 2, 2020)

I am wondering about a new in box camera from 1955 or so.... that sounds like it would be quite expensive and quite rare.


----------



## Derrel (Apr 2, 2020)

www.cameraquest.com might have some brand new Voigtlander lenses in Nikon rangefinder mount. If your camera is truly new, it would be a shame to actually use it and it would be far better to buy a user-grade camera for $379 to $500.


----------



## enezdez (Apr 2, 2020)

Derrel said:


> www.cameraquest.com might have some brand new Voigtlander lenses in Nikon rangefinder mount. If your camera is truly new, it would be a shame to actually use it and it would be far better to buy a user-grade camera for $379 to $500.



@Derrel Thanks for the info...Stay Well!


----------



## enezdez (Apr 15, 2020)

I usually do not take pictures of gear...but I did this one time...

"The Nikon S2 & S3 NOS..."
D850
f/13
ISO 500
1/125 Sec.
105 mm - f/2.8G





 


Cannot wait to put film through these beauties...hope they do not turn out all black........


Cheers,


Enezdez


----------



## Derrel (Apr 16, 2020)

Wow! Just....wow!


----------



## jcdeboever (Apr 16, 2020)

Holy Crap! Those are sweet. What's your address?


----------



## Derrel (Apr 16, 2020)

Was it the S3 which was New Old Stock and new in box?


----------



## enezdez (Apr 16, 2020)

Derrel said:


> Wow! Just....wow!



@Derrel Thanks!



jcdeboever said:


> Holy Crap! Those are sweet. What's your address?



@jcdeboever They are sweet looking, cannot wait to put film through them......Leica was just out of my reach...



Derrel said:


> Was it the S3 which was New Old Stock and new in box?



@Derrel Actually both are brand new......

Now that the holiday is over...going to order film in the AM...Ilford HP5 Plus B&W - 50 pack...currently Tri-X apparently does not come by the brick anymore...

I just hope my first role doesn't end with all black negatives......

Cheers,

Enezdez


----------



## Mitica100 (Jun 25, 2020)

The S3 is a jewel! I acquired one some 15 years ago, privately from a collector and it is in pristine condition, I don’t think it was used for more than 5 rolls of film. It really looks and functions like brand spanking new. Should un-bury it from my collection and run a roll...  Just a gorgeous machine!


----------

